# Jak, Gdy, or Kiedy



## NotNow

Which word should be used in the sentence, _Jak/Gdy/Kiedy byłem młody, chciałem podróżować._

Does the choice of words make a difference?


----------



## przemo84

I think you can use all these words, but *kiedy* is used the most often, and *jak* is used very informally and I'm not sure whether it's gramatically correct to use *jak* in these meaning, but sometimes I can hear it.

EDIT: And of course there's no difference in meaning


----------



## Virtuose

I agree with przemo84, *kiedy* would be the most appropriate, *gdy* might be used as well (both of them introduce the subordinate clause of time: _When(=kiedy,gdy) I was young, I wanted to travel_). *Jak* is commonly used in the spoken Polish, but it is not grammatically correct in this context (because it announces the subordinate clause of method, not of time: _She told me how(=jak) I should use it_.


----------



## .Jordi.

Virtuose said:


> *Jak* is commonly used in the spoken Polish, but it is not grammatically correct in this context (because it announces the subordinate clause of method, not of time: _She told me how(=jak) I should use it_.



Of course it IS correct:

*4. *«spójnik wprowadzający zdania podrzędne określające *czas*, warunek, przyczynę, np. _Pięć lat minęło, jak ojciec nie żyje._»


----------



## Virtuose

Zgadza się.

GDY, KIEDY --- zdanie podrzędne okolicznikowe czasu, warunku, przyczyny

JAK --- zdanie podrzędne okolicznikowe czasu, warunku, przyczyny *i sposobu *

(i dlatego nie jest poprawne gramatycznie równoważne traktowanie gdy/ jak/ kiedy, bo "jak" może też wystąpić w znaczeniu "how" = _subordinate clause of method_)


----------



## Virtuose

I should have written:



Virtuose said:


> I agree with przemo84, *kiedy* would be the most appropriate, *gdy* might be used as well (both of them introduce the subordinate clause of time: _When(=kiedy,gdy) I was young, I wanted to travel_). *Jak* is commonly used in the spoken Polish, but it is not grammatically correct in this context (because it announces also the subordinate clause of method, not only of time: _She told me how(=jak) I should use it_.


----------



## .Jordi.

Trochę się pogubiłem chyba. Absolutnie nikt nigdzie nie napisał, że _gdy_, _kiedy_ i _jak _możemy — używając Twoich słów — „traktować równoważnie”, bo co do tego nie ma wątpliwości. Ale pytający nie pytał o ich równoważność w ogóle, tylko o możliwość ich wymiennego użycia w zdaniu przezeń przywołanym: „_Jak/Gdy/Kiedy byłem młody, chciałem podróżować”. _I to jest moment, w którym nie nadążam za Twoją argumentacją. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, chcesz powiedzieć, że w tym wypadku użycie _jak _nie jest poprawne gramatycznie tylko dlatego, że „it announces also the subordinate clause of method, not only of time”.  Nie widzę dużego związku między tym, jakiego typu zdania _jak_ może wprowadzać w ogóle, a tym, co wprowadza w zdaniu, które jest przedmiotem naszych rozważań.


----------



## Virtuose

NotNow_ said:


> Does the choice of words make a difference?


 
W mojej argumentacji odniosłem się do przytoczonego wyżej pytania.

Jeśli zostało ono postawione w kontekście ogólnym (a tak to właśnie odebrałem, stąd użyłem w swojej odpowiedzi sformułowania "in this context"), to wybór zaimka spośród jak/gdzie/kiedy nie jest bez różnicy, bo nie zawsze są one sobie równoważne, jak już wcześniej wspominałem.

Natomiast jeżeli ograniczyć się wyłącznie do przytoczonego na początku dyskusji przykładu, to w tym konkretnym zdaniu omawiane zaimki są wymienne.

Mam nadzieję, Jordi, że udało mi się wyprowadzić Cię ze stanu "pogubienia"


----------

